# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ألف ليله وليله عادت فى ليلة العيد

## مانديلا-89

*  هارون الرشيد كان هناك ....

 إختار ركناً  قصيا  ....

 يتأمل ...  يفكر هل ؟

 هل عاد عهد الرشيد ؟ !
ا
مالى أرى الملك شهريار بعيداً ؟ !

إختار مقدمة السفينه  يعيش

لحظات من التوهان الروحى وهو

يسأل نفسه  هل تأتى شهرزاد ؟

ليتها تأتى  !

لما لاتأتى وقد عادت ألف ليله وليله

على ظهر مركبٍ أنيق جميل الطلعه

يمخر عباب الخليج  ؟

لما لاتأتين يا شهرزاد  .

كم إفتقدناك  يا موصلى

ليلتنا كانت تحتاج إليك 

ألست أنت الشدو الجميل ؟ 


لايستطيع  القلم مهما أبدع

أن ينقل لكم

تصوور  روعة  المشهد

الكاميرا وإنقلت الصور

حتماً هى عاجزةٌ عن نقل

تلك الآحاسيس والمشاعر

ليتك كنت معنا سيد خليفه ( رحمه الله )

تردد معنا الليله .... الليله  الليله أجمل ليله

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

  
الكاميرا وإن نقلت الصور

حتماً هى عاجزةٌ عن نقل

تلك الآحاسيس والمشاعر






واصل  فكلماتك أصدق انباء  من الصور ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

  هارون الرشيد كان هناك ....

 إختار ركناً  قصيا  ....

 يتأمل ...  يفكر هل ؟

 هل عاد عهد الرشيد ؟ !
ا
مالى أرى الملك شهريار بعيداً ؟ !

إختار مقدمة السفينه  يعيش

لحظات من التوهان الروحى وهو

يسأل نفسه  هل تأتى شهرزاد ؟

ليتها تأتى  !

لما لاتأتى وقد عادت ألف ليله وليله

على ظهر مركبٍ أنيق جميل الطلعه

يمخر عباب الخليج  ؟

لما لاتأتين يا شهرزاد  .

كم إفتقدناك  يا موصلى

ليلتنا كانت تحتاج إليك 

ألست أنت الشدو الجميل ؟ 


لايستطيع  القلم مهما أبدع

أن ينقل لكم

تصوور  روعة  المشهد

الكاميرا وإنقلت الصور

حتماً هى عاجزةٌ عن نقل

تلك الآحاسيس والمشاعر

ليتك كنت معنا سيد خليفه ( رحمه الله )

تردد معنا الليله .... الليله  الليله أجمل ليله






انشاء الله دايماً عامرين .....
لكن برضو الصور عشان نتمتع معاكم ......
والله اول مرة نحس باننا مريخاب الخارج وانتو الداخل 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  كنا كما  أم  العروس ..

  خليةٌ من الحركه والنشاط

 على ظهر  المركب الراسيه

 تتوهج و تتلاءلاء نوراً و

الجمال يضجّْ فى كل أركانها

الشباب لا تهداء حركتهم يتحركون

فى كل الجوانب  منهم من يضع

الأزهار ومنهم من يختار الموقع


والجميع  يعيشون لحظات المخاض

الجميل إنتظاراً للحدث السعيد .

قبطان المركب يمشى ويجىء

وفى  كل مرةٍ  يتوقف متفرساً

فى صورة الملك فيصل العجب 

على البوستر الكبير !

وعندما فاض به فضوله أتى

ألىّ متسائلاً : أين هو ومتى

يأتى ؟

قلت له إنه موجودٌ

مكانه قلوبنا التى إتخذها

سكناً .

كان ذلك أبلغ رد وتكريم للملك

فى وجه من طالبوه بالرحيل  أن

يتخذه المنبر يوم عيده  شعاراً يرمز

لكل كيان المريخ .


*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* عيوننا تترقب وقلوبنا تترقب

 إكتمل الإعداد على ظهر المركب

 الأنيق وتناثرت  صوانى ا لفاكهه

 فى شكل أنيق  يتيح لكل شخصٍ وهو

جالسٌ فى مكانه أن ينال من الثمرات

ماتشتهى الأنفس وتلذ  الأعين .

فى مكان القلب إحتلت تورة الإحتفال

مكانها على الطاولة الكبيره ..

تورته كبيره لا يحملها إلا رجلين 

يكسوها شعار المريخ وعلمه وتتوسطها

نجمةٌ كبيرة الحجم تجمع بين لونىّ علم

المريخ .
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سرحنا معاك بكلماتك الجميله التى توصف  لنا روعة المشهد جزاءك الله خيراً اخونا مانديلا
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* لاحت  من بعيد سيارات البرادو وهى

 تحمل  نجومنا  الزواهر  وهرعنا إلى

 مدخل المركب مستقبلين لهم بالبشاشة

والفرح وضياء الإبتسام .

مصعب  عمر

نجم الدين

أمير كمال

عبدالرحمن كرنقو

إيهاب زغبير

وأبشر كومى

بعد الترحيب الحار إختار

النجوم مجلسهم  وظللنا نترقب

وصول الباقين  حتى تنطلق المركب

ولكن طال الإنتظار !

وبداءت علامات الحسرة علينا !

وكان نتاج الإتصالات :

قلق  كان فى غرفة المعز ولم

يجده الآخرون ورغم رغبته الشديده

فى المشاركه لم يسعفه الحظ .

الدكتور عوض يس كان يرغب

فى الحضور ولكنه أجبر على التواجد

فى الفندق بسبب عدم وجود بقية  قادة

المنتخب فى الفندق .

أحمد الباشا ودكتور همت رئيس رابطة

المريخ فى الدوحه أجبرتهم الظروف للذهاب

للسوق بغرض تبديل أحذية الرياضه التى قامت

رابطة المريخ بالدوحه بإهدائها للمنتخب .

فيصل موسى لم يعثر  عليه وكذلك بله جابر

أكرم الهادى سليم رغم  وعده بالحضور خرج

مع أحد أقربائه ..  لفت نظرى حينما سألت

النجوم عنه قائلاً :  هو أكرم لسّْه فى حركاتو

دى ؟

ردوا علىّ بصوت واحد وجماعياً :

 لا أكرم إتغير خالص خالص .



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* سر النجمة  التى إستعصت وأبتّْ  ماهو ؟

    هذا ما سنتركه لآخر الموضوع !
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*كنتم كما العهد بكم انقياء اصفياء نجوما تزين سماء المنبر
مثل الثريا كنتم 
تبر منثور علي أرض سودان المريخ
أينما كنتم كان الحبور بسمة في شفاهنا 
الف مبروك عليكم السنة الجديدة جعلها الله عام خير وبركة
...

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* شمل التكريم  كلٌ من :

  الكابتن محمد عبدالله مازدا

 الكابتن  عوض يس

الكابتن أبشر كومى 

     و

هولاء من طاقم تدريب المنتخب القومى

         أما  الهدف الأساسى

 من التكريم فكان تكريم  نجوم

 تسجيلات  المريخ للعام 2012

 فكان تكريم :

 أمير  كمال

عبدالرحمن كرنقو

إيهاب زغبير

فيصل موسى  ( لم يحضر للحفل )

أكرم الهادى سليم ( لم يحضر للحفل )


كما  تم  تكريم نجوم المريخ القدامى :

مصعب  عمر

نجم الدين

بدر الدين فلق ( لم يحضرالحفل )

بله جابر ( لم يحضر الحفل )

أحمد الباشا ( لم يحضر الحفل )

تكريم نجوم التسجيلات الذين لم 

يرافقوا المنتخب :

أحمد عبدالله ضفر

مجدى عبدالمجيد ( أم بده )

والمحترف اليوغندى سترسل

ساعاتهم وأوشحتهم  لتكريمهم

بواسطة إدارة الداخل .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* إستلم اللاعبون الذين شاركوا المنبر

 فى إحتفائية أعياده هدايا وأوشحة

 زملائهم  المتخلفين لتوصيلها إليهم .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* ماذا  قال  نجوم  المريخ ؟

  هذا ما سنعرفه  لاحقاً .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كل سنه وانتم بخير
دائما فى الطليعة وسباقون فى كل شئ
ادامكم الله ذخرا لمريخاب اون لاين وللزعيم العظيم
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* من  أقوالهم :


              أمير كمال

               تكريم المنبر لى عوضنى بحمد الله

              على عدم حمل جماهير المريخ لى 

             عند  التسجيل بسبب  توقيعى فى

              تنزانيا .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخي الزبير انت ورفيق الدرب طارق كنتم  قمة في النشاط وقتكم وجهدكم ومالكم وفكركم من اجل هذه اللحظات السعيدة 
كفيتوا ووفيتوا وان شاءالله يوم شكركم ما يجي 
وان شاءالله افراحنا لن تنقطع
وفوق فوق مريخنا ومنبرنا دائماً فوق
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* نجم الدين عبدالله :


 لنّْ أترك  موقعى فى التشكيله

 الأساسيه لأى شخص  وسأجتهد

للحفاظ  عليه
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* عبد الرحمن كرنقو :

       مولعْ نار حمراء وستروننى

     بروحٍ  قتاليه فى صفوف الزعيم
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*إستمتع النجوم بوقتٍ جميل مما

 حدا بهم للمشاركة  جميعاً بالتصفيق

 والغناء الشىء الذى نال إستحسان

جميع  الحاضرين ( يوجد فديو )

أرجو من الأخ طارق  عرضه .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الكابتن مصعب  عمر ألقى كلمةً جميله

 عن قدامى لاعبى المريخ أشاد بالمنبر 

وإحتفائيته الجميله  وقدم الشكر للمنبر

على تكريمهم وتقليدهم بوشاحات المنبر

والهدايا الفاخره .

وعد كابتن مصعب جماهير المريخ عامةً

بأن يبذل اللاعبون غاية جهدهم لتقديم موسم

مميز  كما شكر جماهير الصفوه على وقفاتهم

القويه مع الفريق .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*      الكابتن  أمير كمال ألقى كلمةً إنابةً عن

      نجوم التسجيلات  شكر فيها المنبر على

   تكريمه لهم فى عيده  ووعد بإداءٍ رجولى

  هو وزملائه فى صفوف المريخ بروحٍ  قتاليه

 عاليه .
*

----------


## omdah

*كانت ليلة ليست ككل الليالي.
شكلها الثنائي المبدع شيخ الزبير و طارق حامد.
و زينها الحضور الجميل وقفشات ايهاب زغبير و نجم الدين.
و زادها روعة تمريرات أمجد الظريف و عبدون.
و توجها تهديفات حسام حجر!!.
روعة في كل شئ و ما شاء الله و عيني باردة عليكم يا منبراب.
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*والله شىء جميل من المنبر تكريم القادمون الجدد بمناسبة إحتفائية المنبر لإطفاء الشمعة الثالثة والتكريم دا وحدة من رسالات المنبر وواحد من ادواروا ومهاموا المعنوية تجاه كل مايخص الزعيم نتمنى مزيداً من  الرسائل ومزيدا الجهد وربنا يوفق القائمون على أمر المنبر
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ملف مرفق 288


  ألم أقل  لكم  عن النجمة التى إستعصمت وأبت ؟

 ها هى تمثل أمامكم بشموخها وعزتها  وكبريائها


إنها النجمة الكبيره التى كانت  تحتل قلب تورتة


الإحتفال الكبيره  . 

أبت وأستعصمت  ورفضت  أن تكون الهينه اللينه

التى تستجيب لنداء بطون الآكلين  فلا غرو  فى 

ذلك وهى تمثل المريخ لذا أكل الجميع حولها وبقيت

هى صامدةً إلى النهاية  كصمود المريخ وعزته .


*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

ملف مرفق 288


  ألم أقل  لكم  عن النجمة التى إستعصمت وأبت ؟

 ها هى تمثل أمامكم بشموخها وعزتها  وكبريائها


إنها النجمة الكبيره التى كانت  تحتل قلب تورتة


الإحتفال الكبيره  . 

أبت وأستعصمت  ورفضت  أن تكون الهينه اللينه

التى تستجيب لنداء بطون الآكلين  فلا غرو  فى 

ذلك وهى تمثل المريخ لذا أكل الجميع حولها وبقيت

هى صامدةً إلى النهاية  كصمود المريخ وعزته .





اللهم أعز المريخ بصفوته 
وإحتفالاته المتواصلة 
وبأناس رائعون مثل عم الزبير 
وشيخ طارق وود البقعة 
اللهم أدمها نعمة 
يا رب 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
فالمنبر مثل جمهور المريخ
خير تمثيل في هذا التكريم الرائع

شكراً أستاذ الزبير على هذه الروائع




*

----------


## Deimos

*كانت مفاجأة وما أروعها من مفاجأة ...

أثارت كل العواطف فينا وتقاطرت الدموع فرحاً ...

أردنا أن نعبر عما بدواخلنا فعجزنا ...

شكراً لكم صفوة الدوحة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

ملف مرفق 288


  ألم أقل  لكم  عن النجمة التى إستعصمت وأبت ؟

 ها هى تمثل أمامكم بشموخها وعزتها  وكبريائها


إنها النجمة الكبيره التى كانت  تحتل قلب تورتة


الإحتفال الكبيره  . 

أبت وأستعصمت  ورفضت  أن تكون الهينه اللينه

التى تستجيب لنداء بطون الآكلين  فلا غرو  فى 

ذلك وهى تمثل المريخ لذا أكل الجميع حولها وبقيت

هى صامدةً إلى النهاية  كصمود المريخ وعزته .






هيبة يا المريخ هيبة يا النجمة ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اذا كانت الف ليلة وليلة فانت شهراريها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشنا معاكم عبر الصور ياريس
وكنا نتمنى ان نكون بيننكم بعد ان اتحرمنا من الاحتفال هنا
*

----------

